# this just in nerve



## spoker (May 30, 2017)

just picked this up,i think its a lightweight,they call it a comutor,needs lite maint and a detail,killer midnight blue paint,cro-moly frame,lugged head,7 speed nexus,700c wheels,gold striping!!


----------



## rrtbike (May 30, 2017)

Looks like a good bike. Show us when you detail!


----------

